# Open Source GEOINT Analysis of Attacks in AFG



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2009)

Great report shared by the Federation of American Scientists....


> It is possible to discern potentially significant patterns in terrorist activity through an analysis of geospatial intelligence information concerning terrorist incidents, the DNI Open Source Center (OSC) says.
> 
> A recent OSC study of terrorism in Afghanistan (large PDF) illustrates the growing sophistication of geointelligence analysis tools.  By analyzing parameters such as location, timing, frequency, lethality and other such characteristics, the OSC study identified “hotspots” for terrorist activity and changes over time.  It also provided data for evaluating an OSC predictive model of terrorism in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Alternate .pdf download site here.


----------



## Greymatters (6 May 2009)

Both the military and law enforcement have been doing this for years.  

Using a program will show collated/interpolated results more quickly, but not a new idea...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2009)

Remember, you saw it here first  


> Al-Qaida and other hard-core terrorist groups are behind only a fraction of the attacks carried out in Afghanistan over a four-year period, says a recently completed U.S. intelligence analysis.
> 
> The study by the Washington-based Open Source Center paints a nuanced picture of the insurgency as violence reached a new crescendo in July.
> 
> ...


More from the Canadian Press here.


----------

